# Jenniferr



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Yesterday was a big step forwards in photography for me, i ventures into the studio to carry out my first photoshoot of jenniferr. Below are some of the pics taken.























































All constructive comments welcome

John


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Number 1:

Technically seems pretty good, but the pose looks a bit awkward.

Number 2:

Does nothing for me at all.

Number 3:

I like but the photo could do with a bit more contrast.

Number 4:

Her arm loooks deformed due to the angle/perspective and you've overexposed the brighter parts of her hair a little.

Number 5:

A little underexposed, could do with a bit of fill light from a reflector on her face also her hands look a bit awkward and the crease where her leg is bent look a bit strange and unflattering and the pose makes her knees and legs look a lot fatter than they are in reality!










Number 6:

Is my favourite the only minor criticism is you seem to have just slightly missed the exposure and her skirt is blending in to the background!

But the above criticisms aside, overall i would say that your first studio attempt was pretty succesful:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Numbers 3 and 4 are the ones for me mate.

Its not easy giving direction and making sure everything is technically perfect and I think you have made a very good job of it. Have you shown them to Jenniffer yet? when you do try "flipping" them in photoshop so she see's exactly the image she would see in the mirror. Sometimes thats what the brain want's to see and she will percieve it to be an even better phot!

Well done mate:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

cheers guys for the comments much appreciated and i wll take them onboard fo rfuture shoots, as i said this was my first one so i was like a fish out of water and was lost at times...


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I say shes a HONEY :argie:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> I say shes a HONEY :argie:


Agreed.

As I have no photographic expertise I'll just say that overall the model is nice and you have a few different backgrounds. I like the graffiti one.

Apart from that..... :tumbleweed: I know nothing!

:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Love the high key shots mate, very pro looking


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

she is HOT


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

The 3rd and 4th photos do it for me.

And her eyes WOW.


----------



## Fritz Blitz (Jun 18, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> I say shes a HONEY :argie:


fully agree:argie:

No. 1 and 6 are awesome.:thumb:

Fritz


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I do know a thing or two, cos I used to do this for a living! 

They are all great mate. As far as I'm concerned, you can throw technicality out of the window. Some of my best shots were technically shocking! You have to bear in mind that you have two markets, critique's, and the people who you are taking the photo for. Its the one's who pay you the money who you should listen to!  I did a shoot with a family once, and the light was bad (out of my control), my assistant didn't turn up so the pace went as I had to keep stopping, and generally I had the huff about the whole shoot. Critique's on a website I went on agreed, the pictures weren't great (the sort of thing that has been posted above) but the family were over the moon!! They got me back every few months to shoot various things for them (I even ended up doing a catalogue for the guys company.) 

It is always good to work on the technical stuff, of course, but don't let it drown your spirit for getting good natural shots.


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Many thanks everyone



Wonderdetail said:


> I do know a thing or two, cos I used to do this for a living!
> 
> They are all great mate. As far as I'm concerned, you can throw technicality out of the window. Some of my best shots were technically shocking! You have to bear in mind that you have two markets, critique's, and the people who you are taking the photo for. Its the one's who pay you the money who you should listen to!  I did a shoot with a family once, and the light was bad (out of my control), my assistant didn't turn up so the pace went as I had to keep stopping, and generally I had the huff about the whole shoot. Critique's on a website I went on agreed, the pictures weren't great (the sort of thing that has been posted above) but the family were over the moon!! They got me back every few months to shoot various things for them (I even ended up doing a catalogue for the guys company.)
> 
> It is always good to work on the technical stuff, of course, but don't let it drown your spirit for getting good natural shots.


Thanks very much and i agree totally, shes over the moon with the photos and wants to do alot more shoots which is what counts. As said i will be taking all the technical critique on board and will try to improve it.


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

I have no technical knowledge but pic 1 (I always have liked B&W pics) is really pleasant and the grafitti one also looks great. Big :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

#4 for me. Very nice..

Are these on TalkPhotography?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> I do know a thing or two, cos I used to do this for a living!
> 
> They are all great mate. As far as I'm concerned, you can throw technicality out of the window. Some of my best shots were technically shocking! You have to bear in mind that you have two markets, critique's, and the people who you are taking the photo for. Its the one's who pay you the money who you should listen to!  I did a shoot with a family once, and the light was bad (out of my control), my assistant didn't turn up so the pace went as I had to keep stopping, and generally I had the huff about the whole shoot. Critique's on a website I went on agreed, the pictures weren't great (the sort of thing that has been posted above) but the family were over the moon!! They got me back every few months to shoot various things for them (I even ended up doing a catalogue for the guys company.)
> 
> It is always good to work on the technical stuff, of course, but don't let it drown your spirit for getting good natural shots.


Whilst i kind of agree with what you say in principle, in reality if the OP wants to make a living from it he needs to be a cut above the rest! Hundreds of good photographers each year go out of business, someone who can't nail their exposure wont last two minutes so harsh criticism is the only way to be fair.

There's no point blowing smoke up peoples ar$es and saying things like if the client is happy then thats all that matters, because that's rubbish!!!

You need to have an AMAZING portfolio to get future customers, keeping your current customers happy is just the tip of the iceburg!! Some customers might be very happy with medicore photos but some customers aren't quite so easily impressed and in order to survive as a photographer you have to be able to please everyone, including the people who know a good photo from a bad one, especially when people shop around and compare you and your portfolio to other photographers!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Jim W said:


> Are these on TalkPhotography?


nope their not


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

eh....who is the chick????


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> eh....who is the chick????


a friend of mine


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

No idea about photography but the pics look great :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Jmax said:


> a friend of mine


nice friend to have..........


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I don't want to burst your bubble, But studio photography is one of the hardest niches to get in to.
The competition in this field is savage, just LOOK at what you will be competing against (should you choose to give it a go as a pro).
All things considered, is not a bad effort, but is not even close to the quality you need to achieve to be competitive.
As for "if the client is happy"...sorry mate but I am very critical of my work and there is no way I would present a client with mediocre pictures. Reputation is everything in this business, and below par work will destroy it faster than you can blink.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

I thought most of the poses were pretty good apart from the foreshortened arm, and for a first go in a studio, and prob the first time with proper lights etc, i like the results. A big part of portraiture is directing the model/s and that's a pretty good start. I'm sure as you get more studio time then exposures with light set-ups will improve (and I don't think they are too bad now).
:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

she is smoking!! :thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

IGADIZ said:


> I don't want to burst your bubble, But studio photography is one of the hardest niches to get in to.
> The competition in this field is savage, just LOOK at what you will be competing against (should you choose to give it a go as a pro).
> All things considered, is not a bad effort, but is not even close to the quality you need to achieve to be competitive.
> As for "if the client is happy"...sorry mate but I am very critical of my work and there is no way I would present a client with mediocre pictures. Reputation is everything in this business, and below par work will destroy it faster than you can blink.


Yes i understand and agree with whay your saying but as it was my first time in the studio and the model was made well aware of this both her and i are more than happy with the results and yes i will be having her back for more shoots to try and improve on the work it wasnt just the one shoot and thats your pics take it or leave it, its a work in progress


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

The amount of times i've had arguments with my father over the sports photography he does for me. Technically they are pretty damn perfect but to the eyes of someone else in the sport (and myself as well), the composition doesn't always seem to work to capture what most people like looking at. Technically perfect shots are great but to the eyes of most people who view them, they have poor composition and are subsequently not as nice to look at. I mean, how many times will the average person see a pic and exclaim 'wow', despite the exposure being off and the horizon being squint? A techinically perfect and visually pleasant shot seems hard for many people to achieve.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm no expert so only an opinion. I think your apprehension in the studio with it being your first time and all has shown through in your model. Once you become a bit more comfortable in there so will she and your pics will get better:thumb:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

spitfire said:


> I'm no expert so only an opinion. I think your apprehension in the studio with it being your first time and all has shown through in your model. Once you become a bit more comfortable in there so will she and your pics will get better:thumb:


agreed but remember it was her first time in a studio too and doing any kind of photoshoot


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

For a first time in the studio, and with a model with no experience you should be pleased with a reasonable start.

I find it funny that some one asks for a bit of constructive criticism and gets pulled apart for trying to learn a new skill. I agree that "the client is happy" shouldn't be enough, but it all depends on who's funding the shoot. Whilst I don't like some of your images at least you're trying to learn, push yourself and ask for criticism, and it's very easy for us to be critical without showing off our own talents in this area. 

I mean, you don't expect to produce material like Platon and LaChapelle in your first shoot, and you wouldn't be charging their fees either.

Steven Eastwood's site takes far too long to load, and I can see bleached highlights on several of his images (if I were to be pedantic).


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks very much Jason, it seems like your the first person to understand my point of view. As you have siad i was wanting some constructive criticism on how to improve my photos, i wasnt wanting them torn to shreads because lets face it out of everyone in the world who has gone into the studio for the first time with someoe that has never modelled before, who ever gets it right?


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't know what all this talk of being torn to shreds is, I have read the whole thread and the criticism to me seems pretty constructive. I think as other have said its a good first effort but some errors are present. I gather you are aware that some errors are there and people have pointed them out. I don't think anyone is tearing you apart and if you feel they are I don't see how you expect to survive in the profession. Its a well known fact that studio photography is one of the most cut throat industries around, the comments you have received here have been very pleasent I think.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

JasonRS said:


> For a first time in the studio, and with a model with no experience you should be pleased with a reasonable start.
> 
> *I find it funny that some one asks for a bit of constructive criticism and gets pulled apart* for trying to learn a new skill. I agree that "the client is happy" shouldn't be enough, but it all depends on who's funding the shoot. Whilst I don't like some of your images at least you're trying to learn, push yourself and ask for criticism, and it's very easy for us to be critical without showing off our own talents in this area.
> 
> ...





Jmax said:


> *Thanks very much Jason, it seems like your the first person to understand my point of view.* As you have siad i was wanting some constructive criticism on how to improve my photos, i wasnt wanting them torn to shreads because lets face it out of everyone in the world who has gone into the studio for the first time with someoe that has never modelled before, who ever gets it right?


Maybe from now on when you ask for CC people should just focus on the good points and ignore the bad points, rather than "tear your images apart"?

If this is what you want i suggest you don't waste your time trying to make a living from photography and save your money/parents money and not go to unviersity to study photography, because if you can't appreciate the level of friendly criticism in this thread you are not cut out to be a photographer. The profession is cut throat!

I'm just a humble amateur who knows a little about photography! But IGADIZ is a professional photographer and you'll notice he virtually repeats what i and others have said in this thread! So you need to decide whether you want (what frankly to someone in your poistion is invaluable) criticism or just a pat on the back, if it's the latter then don't ask for constructive criticism in your thread!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Jmax said:


> agreed but remember it was her first time in a studio too and doing any kind of photoshoot


She did well then as it's not easy for the model either. You have to put her at ease though. Throw in some one liners and get her laughing. And be ready for the pic.


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> Maybe from now on when you ask for CC people should just focus on the good points and ignore the bad points, rather than "tear your images apart"?
> 
> I'm just a humble amateur who knows a little about photography! But IGADIZ is a professional photographer and you'll notice he virtually repeats what what i and others have said in this thread! So you need to decide whether you want (what frankly to someone in your poistion is invaluable) criticism or just a pat on the back, if it's the latter then don't ask for constructive criticism in your thread!


Constructive criticism needs to be just that, constructive.

It should point out the positive aspects, as well as the negative, and when focussing on the negative should provide solutions for those problem areas. Your critique in particular does not provide solutions.

As I've said, it's easy to pull something apart, but not so easy to provide solutions to the problems.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

JasonRS said:


> Constructive criticism needs to be just that, constructive.
> 
> It should point out the positive aspects, as well as the negative, and when focussing on the negative should provide solutions for those problem areas. Your critique in particular does not provide solutions.
> 
> As I've said, it's easy to pull something apart, but not so easy to provide solutions to the problems.


A photographer at his level beginning studio work should have enough knowledge to be able to arrive at a solution just by having the mistakes pointed out.

The points i made were self explanitory i.e. over exposed slightly. i'm sure the OP doesn't need me to spell out that changing his shutter speed or aperture will solve this! Knee looks awkward at that angle, solution is to change the angle.

If pointing out the mistakes isn't enough for the OP to formulate a solution i may as well go and take the photos for him! Try reading the posts in full before commenting!!



> Number 1:
> 
> Technically seems pretty good, but the pose looks a bit awkward.
> 
> ...


Also you will notice that i have in some cases where i felt it was warranted given some solutions for improving the photos!

Constructive criticism ins't about providing blanket solutions and giving someone all the answers it's about pointing them in the right direction so that they can learn for themselves how to imporve, not just blindly follow the solutions given by others!!


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

@ Morgan 
Thank you for the kind defence.
Although I had some success with my images I am still a freelancer and so I am no were near being a full time pro photog.. . although I am trying hard

@Jmax
It was not my intention to offend you.
As I said, is not a bad first effort.
I just wanted you to get an idea of what you are getting in to, this was not done to discourage you from doing studio photography, on the contrary, I wanted you to see a professional example of high quality so that you can get a measurement stick.
@Jason.
May I suggest you read peoples posts in full before getting fingers to keyboard?.
When you ask for comment and critique, people will concentrate on what you are doing wrong.
I am not a studio photographer and so, I can't provide Jmax with solutions to his technical problems.
What I can do is to point him in the right direction , so he can assess what he is getting in to and learn whatever he can from looking at professional images.
As for Stevens site , yes it takes a long time to load because he has an awful lot of images on his front page.
As for burned out highlights, try calibrating your monitor.
Regards
igadiz


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

IGADIZ said:


> @ Morgan
> *Thank you for the kind defence.
> Although I had some success with my images I am still a freelancer and so I am no were near being a full time pro photog.. . although I am trying hard*
> 
> ...


ah my mistake, though by te knowledge you've displayed on other threads i'd say your opinion is still just as valid:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

The pics look great, not sure about the second one though :lol:


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Morgan - are you in the photography game mate?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

clipstone said:


> Morgan - are you in the photography game mate?


No, as in one of my posts above, just a serious amateur who spends too much money on his hobby. Maybe one day though when i reach middle age i may kick the pace of life down a notch and do it in semi-retirement!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

IGADIZ said:


> @Jmax
> It was not my intention to offend you.
> As I said, is not a bad first effort.
> I just wanted you to get an idea of what you are getting in to, this was not done to discourage you from doing studio photography, on the contrary, I wanted you to see a professional example of high quality so that you can get a measurement stick.


Dont worry about it, dont get me wrong i appreciate both the positive and neagative comment as i wasnt my work to improve and every comment helps. I just felt that some of the comments were a bit harsh from people as they seemed to be instantly comparing me to the likes of pro's who have been in the studio for 10, 20, 30 years plus. I dont expect to be at that level straight away but i would like to eventually end up there.

Many thanks.

John


----------



## JasonRS (Aug 8, 2006)

IGADIZ said:


> @Jason.
> May I suggest you read peoples posts in full before getting fingers to keyboard?.
> When you ask for comment and critique, people will concentrate on what you are doing wrong.
> I am not a studio photographer and so, I can't provide Jmax with solutions to his technical problems.
> ...


I read all the posts in full before responding, quite a literate individual am I.

Maybe I should have been a little clearer in directing my responses, as it was not aimed at yourself, but a general comment. I've seen your work and understand the position that you are approaching from. However I do think it's a little extreme to try to compare someone's first studio shoot to the results of someone who's been doing this a long time, and probably has a team working with him, but I'll bet his first solo studio shoot was a bit different to where he is today.

Oh, and all my monitors are calibrated weekly, using X-Rite kit, for work reasons.

Also, according to the histogram in PS CS3, and the clipping warning in Camera Raw, there are blown highlights in the first 3 images on the site, I couldn't be bothered to sift through the rest.

Now they're fantastic images, that I'd love to be able to recreate, but I'm just trying to point out we can all get very pedantic about these things, without finding a solution.

His website still needs sorting out though, as it takes way too long to load with in excess of 300 images on the first page (8Mb of images alone on page 1), I'd reduce that to about 10% of that and create galleries off the main page to focus on specific genres. That's constructive criticism.:thumb:


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I was not comparing John's work with the likes of Steve.
I was just pointing out what he is getting himself into and the standards he needs to achieve in order to be competitive in the field.
Like I said, I am very critical of my work, I need to be that way, the freelancer field is incredibly competitive. Images need to stand out from the crowd to have a fighting chance of selling them. Presenting mediocre work to an agency, magazine or news paper is not a good practice, they will black mark your name and ignore future attempts. As I stated, Reputation is everything in this game.
As it is, John did well for his first attempt, and I did say that much. Normally, the fact he used a friend for practice will have made my comments redundant; but he sings his photos " John Maxwell photography" which indicates he wants to take things to the next step, and I thought my comments were valid.
I am not affiliated with Steve in a anyway and I don't know the guy from Xmass, I just like his work.
I've not gone as far as to actually copy his images to my PC to run them through CS3. I would guess some highlights are blown out to achieve a particular look. Not all blown highlights are a sign of bad technique.
Calibration (as I am sure you are aware) needs to be done properly in order to achieve the desired results. Use too high a value for the luminosity target, and your calibration will be screwed. 
I use a target of 120cdm which seems to work very good for my working environment. As there's no standard, the film retouchers suggested that the monitor white level should be 80% higher than ambient. Although this may be out of date.
Regards
Ivan

Ps:
Just read your PM .. no worries dude. Just trying to help in my own dysfunctional way.


----------

